# velux problem



## ktmexc (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi we carry out a lot of barn conversions and have to fit conservation veluxes in there standard sizes the smallest being 998 ish in height.
the problem i have if fitting these veluxes between purlins we often have problems with the tile spacing not working. sometime we can adjust the gauge to make it work but again today we have the same problem with the velux having to sit in between existing purlins with little room for movement. Im am sure there is a solution to this issue that roofers must have come up against before. my existing roofer has no solution??

Thanks in advance.


----------

